# Swollen knee



## Kryton521 (14 Apr 2020)

I have osteoarthritis in my right knee. no cartilage left, all torn up and damaged. Went for a cycle ride on Thursday, been in work ever since, thing is my knee has swollen become very hot and painful, [ice pack to bring down swelling. Ibrofen for pain relief.] only just got this job so I'm very worried.
Trying to get an appointment with the Doctors now, but with this virus thing, couldn't come at a worse time.
Since I started this yesterday, the joint has become more inflamed and painful. Now, almost sure it's the osteo' making it's presence felt. If I can I'll go for a cycle ride and see what happens.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Apr 2020)

Maybe a good time to get an electric bike? I believe help may be available with purchasing. E-bikes are included in the C2W scheme.
Alternatively get an electric kit for your current bike.


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2020)

Keep icing it, get a compression sleeve, elevate when not using. Try an anti inflammatory gel (assuming no sensitivity). Rest it as much as you can for a few weeks. Cycle in low gear on flat terrain

Essentially those are symptoms of overuse in an arthritic knee unfortunately.

GP unlikely to be able to do much at the moment (like a steroid injection).
Are you on waiting list for a replacement?


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2020)

I don't have anything constructive to add, other than good luck. If it's a long term thing then Cyclops'idea of an ebike might givemypu a second lease of cycling life.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Kryton521 (15 Apr 2020)

Quick update. Had a long telephone chat and a video call with the Doctor. Prescribed some new, more powerful anti-inflamatory and pain relief. Also something to protect the stomach, [work colleagues will be pleased!] Also had a chat with a physio-therapist who has very kindly sent me some alternative exercises to do.
Recommends I keep cycling, maybe avoid some of the bigger and longer climbs around here, [South Wales? Avoid climbs???] But exercise is very important to keep the strength going or it'll fail far quicker.
So I'm very relieved, very tired and going to bed in a minute as I've not been sleeping, incredibly painful things knees when they go wrong!

And finally, when the lock down/corona virus finally dies down or out, then The Doctor will arrange the x-rays etc to see where we go from here. Hopefully a little quicker for this one to be replaced than the left. Here's to hoping anyway!

Oh, {edit}. I have Absoluteblack oval sub compact chain rings. Highly recommend them. Got me cycling and have kept me cycling, can't manage round rings anymore.


----------

